# New Ramps



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

I've been looking for a decent set of ramps for a while that arn't too steep or too narrow. I came across www.ramps4cars.co.uk I liked the designs on the website but i wanted something a little more custom. I wanted them made from checker plate for a smooth drive up/down and also a little plate attached to the front to stop the ramps slipping forward when entering them.
These are a nice 300mm wide to allow for my 245mm rear tyres.
The service was great from www.ramps4cars.co.uk -
Pic below anyway


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

These look a lot safer and sturdier that the usual ones you are warry of going up on incase they move out seem good value and very handy for storage the two part one's


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

I have these stored in the corner of my garage on top of each other and a bike fits in them- So a bike rack as well ! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Aletank said:


> I have these stored in the corner of my garage on top of each other and a bike fits in them- So a bike rack as well ! :thumb:


That's great tidy garage and take up little space could wall mount them as well with sturdy brackets could you


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tidy garage and the ramps look great.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

What price were yours as could not see the closed one's on the site, thanks derek


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> What price were yours as could not see the closed one's on the site, thanks derek


Give Andy at Ramps4cars a email for a proper price but the price of the tread plate pushed mine up a bit but not far of the (Ramps B) on the web site


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I see your car and ramp is even on the website


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

stangalang said:


> I see your car and ramp is even on the website


Yeah, I emailed him a photo and done a review, great service :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks good, I always find that my cars catch the ramps but they look quite low


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

I have been looking for these a long time.
They also do groupbuys, anybody want to participate or organise this groupbuy?


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

On another forum someone was questioning the strength of the Ramps.
Andy from Ramps4Cars got back to me with the 2 below pictures and a 12 page Microsoft Word Stress Report on the Ramps also a single Ramp was tested with a 2000kg load.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheers for the link Aletank :thumb:


----------

